

Yahoo to buy Imgur? - retube
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/11/imgur-yahoo-image-sharing-reddit

======
lani
you'll need yahoo ids to see the images ? will it be shut down, like flickr ?

------
loceng
It would be a smart buy.

------
skeletonjelly
Reads like an ad

